# Gheenoe LT-25 "Certified Bass Catching" machine.



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

Basic Custom Gheenoe LT-25 rigged for the everglades.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

The Stealth Bass Bomber!  I'm digging the blackout package.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

can anyone say "back in black"  ;D still trying to figure out why you have a base plate on the nose cap?? boat looks sweet and stealthy


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Shiny! I can fix that real quick.
Got just the oyster creek to drag it through.
We'll take that gloss off in one trip.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Looks good. I like the pedestal mount on the bow.


----------



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

> can anyone say "back in black"   ;D still trying to figure out why you have a base plate on the nose cap?? boat looks sweet and stealthy


This is a _working _boat. I sit on a small seat there top operate the TM. This gives more room for the front angler to cast and move around.


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

once you go black...you never go back.

ask me how I know.


----------

